# Waxology: BMW 3 Series - Wet Sanding - NWS



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

This is another vehicle of a number that we have been tasked with removing overspray from. To give some background, a roofing company had been spraying a roof and it was a little windy. Basically, the overspray went over a number of cars and we were contacted to remove it 

*Pre Detail Condition*

Well, lets let you make your own minds up from the pictures. The vehicle not only had overspray and what I would describe as more than a "couple" of weeks of dirt but it was also covered in tree sap.

    










*The Clean*

The first job was a good clean, out with the hot water jetwash. I then used CG Maxi Suds II combined with a few capfuls of CG Bug Bugger and Tar Remover. Thankfully when I made the concoction the bucket didnt go bang so off we went 

I did this and went over the car with the jetwash - it was better but not quite there so i did it again.

I also did the wheels and used a combination of Wheel Brightener on the Wheels and APC on the Tyres and Arches - perfect.

After the second clean the car was ready for the next stage.

*Clay and Overspray removal. *

After drying the car using Sonus Drying towels I moved onto the claying. I used a combination of a chemical paint cleaner and Sonus Green Clay. This gave the desired effect and removed the "white dots" on the bodywork.

A 50/50 ish of the bonnet.










Rear Quarter.










*"Vandalism" *

Unfortunately this car had been the subject of vandalism on the boot and the customer asked if I could do anything with it as he was going to have to get it resprayed otherwise.

This is what I was up against....










I took some paint readings and there was more than enough clear for the job, so I cracked on.

Using Unigrit 2000 and 2500 I commenced attack...

Work in progress.










Thats one bit gone then!










The "Finished Article"










I reckon I made a 90% improvement, there were still a couple of very deep scratches that I didnt want to push further to be honest.

*LSP*

I chose to use Einszett Wax Polish Soft and then follow this up with CG Jetseal which seems to have given the desired effect I think.

Jetseal on.



















Once this was done I dressed the tyres with CG New Look Trim Gel and cleaned the windows with Meguiars Glass Cleaner.

The customer turned up and firstly couldnt believe it was his car! But, more importantly was really impressed with his boot.

I was one happy chappie with his comments 

Some Afters....


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bloody hell mate, you weren't wrong about that graffiti the other night 

Amazed at the difference with the wet sanding (I take it you didn't do any filling of the scratch from the pics?).

Corking finish too, looks really glossy, top job!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:doublesho That keying is awful! Top work there mate :thumb:

What are they digging up in the car park?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Neil, no no filling of the scratch... I told you that grafitti was bad!! 

Johnny


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> :doublesho That keying is awful! Top work there mate :thumb:
> 
> What are they digging up in the car park?


Thanks :thumb:

Trunkie want a bun?

They are digging up the fooking car park looking for the gas main.

What they have found though is the 3 phase powerline. How did they find it you ask? When they put there digger through it and 2 out of the 3 phases went BANG and a big puff of blue smoke errupted from the hole they were digging.

Then, they went home.

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

King Eric said:


> Amazing


Christ on a bike! Dont go overboard with the comments too much KE... :wave:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Now when you wet sanding my scratches out?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

truly amazing work, the boot is stunning! the person cant even draw a basic ***** lol


----------



## bud man (Mar 30, 2007)

exellent correction there :thumb:


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

amazing work on that scratch! can't believe how well it came it out


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Christ on a bike! Dont go overboard with the comments too much KE... :wave:


PMSL:lol:


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Excellent job of removing that scratch, I really thought it would need a respray. Very well done.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent correction on the vandalism, good work. :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

excellent work, the wetsanding is amazing


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

one of the best transformations for a while on here mate


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

sorry havent looked at the car yet due to yours and erics avatars.

anyway the car ............... no sorry cant concentrate. back to the boobs.

cheers!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Phil H said:


> truly amazing work, the boot is stunning! the person cant even draw a basic ***** lol


I'm perhaps a little sheltered Phil but what's a basic *****. Is there more than one type? :lol:

Amazing work Johnny, bet the owner was more than chuffed with that. Driving around with a ***** etched into your boot makes even your non detailing types aware of unsightly scratches. Some say you've got your knockers (insert avatar joke ) but that's balls of steel

Could i proposed that Johnny and King Eric aways have to post in sequence as rolling down the screen was a real pleasure on this one


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very impressive stuff with the wet sanding. I am not surprised that the customer was pleases. a top job :thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Excellent correction on the boot lid


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Well done Johnny... Good work :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great stuff on the boot lid John! LOL at the crappy vandalism !


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Superb work on removing the scratch. Wet sanding gives you a rewarding feeling


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Just go's to show what an invaluable piece of kit the ptg is.

Looking at the pic of the scratches I wouldn't have given a prayer of the clear being thick enough to remove those, even partially.

Top work John:thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

fantastic job!

wouldnt mind a go at wet sanding myself... just concerned that without a good enough ptg could be very risky indeed...

the ptg you were using doesnt distinguish between clear coat tho does it???


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I would not have thought you could have removed those scratches at all. Brilliant work.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Epoch said:


> I'm perhaps a little sheltered Phil but what's a basic *****. Is there more than one type? :lol:


I was disappointed at the lack of artistic skills, I was at least expecting a few pubic hairs to be depicted.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Great job mate. I thought that scratch on the boot was never going to shift.


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

:thumb: Amazing Wetsanding !!!! :thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Cracking job but i must addmit i didnt read any of this thread due to the fact of watching your and KE avatar's............very nice.


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

why would anyone do that to a nice car or any car for that matter? what comes around goes around, anyway outstanding job.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

lovely job that, brilliant correction too


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Great job. Well done


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Thanks :thumb:
> 
> Trunkie want a bun?
> 
> ...


They didnt seem to bothered either did they :lol: Just a longer *** break for them.

The BMW looks really good. The boots a definate improvement!


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Great erection on the bootlid. Sorry, 'correction'.  

Fantastic job - the customer must have been so pleased that you'd saved him a respray AND his car was in mint condition. Superb!

Since you've stuck that dolly bird in your avator I make sure I don't miss any of your posts...


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Stuff the words. I'm looking at the Avatars.











Nice work Johnny.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

mm...... lets draw a ***** on a boot..... nice idea. i think i saw the boy the did that drawing on countdown the other day.

nice work john.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Bloody amazing removal of the vandalism!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Very impressive Johnny


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Great work there. Excellent finish. 

Question for you, mate. How did you know how deep the scratch was? 

Did you use the PTG on the scratch?


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Amazing result. :thumb: No wonder the customer was happy!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

cracking job john


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Jeepers, thank god there was plenty of paint to work with; at first glance i thought no way, that's not coming out! Must have been a good 10-15 microns off I presume to get those results?


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Unfortunately this car had been the subject of vandalism on the boot and the customer asked if I could do anything with it as he was going to have to get it resprayed otherwise.
> 
> This is what I was up against....
> 
> ...


How the hell did you get rid of that without paint?! I had my bonnet painted for less damage !!!!!!

Wow. I could do with knowing just what this wet sanding mlarkey can do and can't do.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

silver bmw z3 said:


> How the hell did you get rid of that without paint?! I had my bonnet painted for less damage !!!!!!
> 
> Wow. I could do with knowing just what this wet sanding mlarkey can do and can't do.


you dont always need paint, sometimes its possible to round the edges of the scratch by sanding alone, this in turn takes your eye away from what was initially the white sharp edge of the scratch but it will still be there in the clear coat slightly. If you go further, and providing there is enough paint, then you can completely remove deep scratches without using touch up paint


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Where can I found out more about wet sanding? My wife's car had a chip of paint off it. I've touched it up but I got the impression it is unlikely with big areas (this is say about 5 mill wide and longer than that) it is unlikely to be able to fix even after touching up?


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Where can I found out more about wet sanding? My wife's car had a chip of paint off it. I've touched it up but I got the impression it is unlikely with big areas (this is say about 5 mill wide and longer than that) it is unlikely to be able to fix even after touching up?


have a look on you tube and in search box type wet sanding look out for the meguiar's 1 to 5 videos they are very good be very careful thought


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

excellent work :thumb:


----------

